# Looking for non-toxic fish-safe sealant for terra cotta fountain



## nuschu (Jan 19, 2011)

I wasn't sure if I should put this under ponds or DIY, but I figured this was more DIY project... Anyway...

I bought fairly wide pot that is a few feet across and maybe 6 inches deep that I want to turn into a fountain that I may end up putting small fish in depending on how everything works out. The pot is a half glazed terra cotta pot so I need to find an inexpensive sealant that is safe for fish and plants alike and that will work on a terra cotta surface. Since I don't know what type of glaze was used on the pot I will probably seal the entire inner surface of the pot, both the glazed and unglazed portion just to be safe and I figured I would use a silicone aquarium sealant to seal around the plastic plug in the bottom of the pot.

Any ideas on what type of sealant would work best for this?


----------



## nuschu (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok, so after some more searching I've narrowed it down to three products...

Drylok, Thoroseal and Pond Armor.

Pond Armor is on the expensive side at around $70 so I'm looking more into Drylok and Thoroseal. I was hoping for the $20 range.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Drylock will be great many people use it to make stuff for their tanks.. just be sure you cure it for a week or so befor adding any water just to be certain that any chemicals have leached out through the curring processes...


----------



## nuschu (Jan 19, 2011)

So my next question is, should I get the latex or oil based Drylok?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

nuschu said:


> So my next question is, should I get the latex or oil based Drylok?


latex!!!! it dries faster....


----------



## nuschu (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give that a shot... I think I will probably let it cure for awhile, then after a week or so, I'll get it up and running with plants and see how they do before I bring fish into it...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

sounds like a great plan.. keep us posted and take pix along the way so we can learn form you .....


----------

